# A cat with character.



## phil9 (Aug 8, 2020)

Goodbye Thomas. Seven year old former stray. Explorer. Climber. Mouser. Friend. A killing machine disguised as a domestic tabby. Never looked at birds, but the rodent population at the farm next door and the local allotments lived in terror. We got a steady stream of ‘presents’, including a few rats, who must be a fierce opponent for a domestic cat.

At least the driver of the car that hit him didn’t just leave him lying in the road. They stopped and laid him on the grass verge, which is where my neighbour found him in the morning.

Run free, and make friends with Joshua, Tom, Jack and Jodie. Wait for me.


----------



## Mistys Mum (Jul 22, 2020)

so sorry for your loss. Run free little spirit


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Thomas. Run free at Rainbow Bridge x


----------

